# My miter saw is getting stuck in the cutting position...!



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

This morning I made one cut on a 1×4 and the saw wouldn't raise again. When I tried to force it back up, the only thing that happened was the blade guard came up. That was scary.
I made a video, to show and explain in greater detail. Wonder if anyone has run into this before, and what may be the cause and solution.
It is a Kobalt 10" sliding compound miter saw, we've had for 11 monts, and made much less than a total of 50 cuts on it.
Thanks, in advance, for any light you might shed on it.
I do plan on calling Customer Service tomorrow Monday.

Thanks again ~
Susie


----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

Well duh--here is the link to the youtube video I made about the saw, this afternoon.
If anything isn't clear, I'll try to clarify.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

There's usually a pin towards the back that locks the arm down for transporting. It's possible that vibration caused it to engage.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd say look in the manual for a complete parts breakdown of the saw and see how that bar is installed. It almost looks like there should be a washer or a spacer at the blade guard pivot point to keep it straight. Just a thought.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

At 2:30 on your clip it looks like your arm is bent, looking straight down along it. Put it in a vise and tweek it back.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

also at the 2:30 mark there is definite "click" sound, can you see what might be making that sound? It also seems to "jerk" at that point also.

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

The lock-down pin is right where it should be, so that's okay. It doesn't move when the saw is running.

The bar-it's called simply "lever" in the parts breakdown-is held in place by the 2 large pan head silver screw only, no washers. The center screw that rides in that gullet has a cylinder sleeve that rides in the gullet, and a lock washer on the backside. I thought too that there must be a washer or spacer missing, but none are listed in the exploded view or list of parts.

The "click" sound is the arm/bar/lever "falling" to the left, and it "falls" from the rear end to the front end. The whole lever.

I thought of tightening those screws - they are immovable! On very very tight! So in that respect as far as removing the lever, and trying to straighten it, I don't think I'd be able to do that.

It is 11 months old, almost 12 months, and the manual says there is a 3 year warranty. Bought at Lowes, July 2013.

I am really mystified as to how the lever bent, if it did bend.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I think Freddy called it, I would guess that chrome screw at the front is some manner of shoulder screw and is loose allowing the arm to slide behind the shoulder onto the thread. This in turn makes it twist. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

I wish it was a loose screw. I tried to turn all three of the screws on the lever. They are all EXTREMELY tight. 
I can't tell if the lever is bent… Looking at it straight down the line, it doesn't seem to be. It definitely 'falls' or 'twists' , hard to get the right word for it.

I have really liked this saw, it's done an excellent job, and I've felt very comfortable using it. It's a shame this happened. I was planning on cutting lots of 1×4s today….

I'll be calling CS tomorrow, and I understand Lowes is very good about returns. I always use that "MyLowes" number they swipe when you buy something, so you don't need a receipt. It remembers everything for you!
Like paint colors…. very handy.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

I have no doubt in Lowes integrity, it's always fun to try and find out what causes something and avoid the hassle of return. 
If you were use a smooth jawed adjustable open end (Crescent wrench) and twist that arm as someone else suggested I doubt anyone would notice if it did not fix the problem. 
It's a pain when an equipment malfunction interrupts one's plan.


----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

You're right Bob-I'll try that in the morning. Can't hurt. And I totally agree about finding out the WHY and HOW.
If stuff didn't fail, I'd never learn how to fix things !

I'll let y'all know how it goes, or if I do have to return it, and what happens.

I really appreciate the replies, and the suggestions!


----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

Well, I just got off the phone with Kobalt's customer service. Explained the problem. Very nice fellow, asked me a question about the pivot nut (that central one in the slot/gullet) and I told him about the video I made would show it better than I can explain it.
Turns out, that lever and the lower blade guard raising with it been has been a problem "that has been plaguing them for quite a while" and that my video may have solved it. They're sending the link to the supplier of the lever. Which has already been changed to make it stronger. . . . hmmmmm.
So the supplier is send a new lever, and I'll have to replace it. 
I asked Kobalt if my prize was a nice router/table combo… "ha ha ha". Well, if you don't ask!
I suppose I could have just swapped it out at Lowes, but I think this might be better. More interesting, anyway. And less strain. And I'm going to see how this original lever lays flat and straight, or bent, when I swap them out.

Again, thanks for all your advice and comments. I never would have got here otherwise.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It's surprising that they'd still have that on the market while trying to remedy a serious design flaw. I'd say that your video solving their problem would be worth a little more than just a router table. The liability they've assumed when the first person is injured with their faulty design could very easily be in the millions of dollars!


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

yeah, good point yeti, especially since the blade guard unexpectedly raises when trying to lift the handle.

now, zuzi you'll have to bust loose those "...immovable; very,very tight" bolts! FUN.

glad it's all going to work out for you. build on!


----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

I also have this issue with the Kobalt 10-Inch Sliding Compound Miter Saw. I was able to temporarily reduce the friction by putting a washer in between the bar and the mount plate on the screw furthest at the back. I contacted Kobalt (Lowes) as well and am waiting for a response.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ZUZI (Aug 3, 2013)

I also added a washer in that spot. It keeps the arm from tilting over and sticking. I guess Kobalt hasn't dealt with the problem yet. You'd have to think we're not the only ones to have brought this to their attention. Still, I DO really like this saw. I feel comfortable with it.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Has Kobalt replaced the arm for you yet?


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wonder who makes the saw for Lowe's? I worked at Lowe's and it was amazing what they would take back for exchange. I worked in electrical and we would take back cable for meter box hook-ups that were covered in mud. I would cringe when I would ask, "How much cable do you need?" "Oh, ABOUT 30 feet." That told me they didn't measure and we would be taking it back in two days. "Too short. I need 40 feet." ARRRGGGH!


----------



## boisdearc (Sep 29, 2014)

I have heard of lift-up springs breaking…. Even acting as a guillotine on your fingers…

I never use my fingers to pull away a scrap of wood when blade is still turning.


----------



## Kree (Jan 17, 2016)

I have the same issue with this saw. It has had very little use, most of it trim work. I am very surprised that there has not been a recall since this is obviously a design flaw and could result in somebody getting hurt.


----------

